

Is crowdfunding startups a solution, or just another problem?  - lenkendall
http://gigaom.com/2011/11/01/is-crowdfunding-startups-a-solution-or-just-another-problem/

======
jamesshamenski
How long might it be until these bills are passed and can be acted upon?

